# What is this on my plant?



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

I started a 5 gallon tank about a month ago for a betta and put a couple of these type of plants in there and a couple others. About two weeks ago it started getting this dark stuff on it which I thought was algae. Anyways, I ended up returning that tank because of problems and bought a 10 gallon with flourescent lighting and set it up a week ago. I washed all the plants off because the stuff washed right off and I planted them in there. After about a week I noticed this stuff coming back on them again. 

I also have these plants in there:








and in the first tank they started to get the dark stuff on them too but haven't yet so far. I am not sure what these plants are. I bought them at Petsmart and they came in a tube. Anyways, what is this stuff and how do I get rid of it?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

could be diatomic algae, often occurs in newly established tanks. it's pretty brownish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep, brown diatom algae. Its common in new setups. 

It should stop growing after the tank has been setup a couple months. You can wipe the algae from the leaves. It should just come right off.

Can you take a picture of the bottom of the other 2 plants? They look like Anubias which shouldn't be planted in the substrate. The rhizome (hard stem-like part with roots and stems growing out) will rot if planted. I'm just going by leaf shape though. A picture of the bottom will confirm if it has a rhizome or not.


----------



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok I will take more pics when I get home. Do you just want a closeup of the stems then?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, I found some pics on google, so you could probably look at them and tell if you have an Anubias.

The rhizome is the part that leaves grow out of: http://www.aqua-fish.net/imgs/plants/101.jpg
http://www.markstedt.eu/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/rhizome.JPG closeup, though i'm not sure what plant that is....

If it looks like your plants have rhizomes, then you'll want to attach them to wood or rocks with some type of string or a rubber band or fishing line, since the rhizome will rot if its buried.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

trashion and JOM:

Yall have way more experience than I but please note the discoloration above the brown areas with respect to the color below the brown areas.

I believe that I have seen this before and solved it by:
1) trimming the leaves below the brown areas;
2) adding Flourish and
3) also adding Flourish Iron.

TR


----------



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am not sure if it has rhizomes, I dont think it really looked like those pictures. But either way, even if they do, I'd probably just leave them there anways until they die. I bought a new plant the other idea called a red sword mellon and it says it is a true aquatic plant on the tag. I got this from a fish store out of a tank so I assume this is good! It looks nice, real big leaves, and my bettas seems to love it. I might get another one for that back corner to replace those ones. I will take a picture of my tank when I get a chance.

One more question that sounds kinda dumb but, how do I trim these plants when they grow tall? I mean, since the leaves are on the very end, and that is the part that would be tallest, I would have to cut the leaves off. Do I just cut them back so there is just stem there, and then will a leaf grow back on the end of the stem?


----------

